# Review // The Scout & Video



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

*Review // The Scout & Video*​
So I've had The Scout in my possession for a while now but just had the chance recently to shoot it.

I banded this slingshot up in my typical set-up as I figured this would allow me to best review it, and thus having a basis for comparison to how I usually shoot.

*1) Fit & Finish*

It felt great in the hand, however the radius at the edge of the slingshot where the index & thumb sits is a little smaller then I am used to. So I did have to adjust my hand position a bit for comfort, but overall this isn't a big issue and if you didn't know any better it wouldn't make much of a difference.

The material feels very tough. I'd suspect you could take this slingshot to task and have it come out unscathed. That said, I haven't had it long enough to know how much punishment it could take. Just based on feel though, I'd suspect a lot.

View attachment 54063
View attachment 54064
View attachment 54065


My initial thoughts:






*2) Features *


3G Forks, allows for tubes, and banded set-ups in OTT / TTF
Injection moulded glass filled nylon
Light weight

*3) Shooting*

I decided to test The Scout at 10m on a can. However, I know it can perform better with time!






Mrs. Moniker shoots and gives her thoughts on The Scout






*4) Conclusion*

Given The Scout is very reasonable priced and has excellent features, I believe this slingshot to be an excellent option for those starting out in the sport. 

I really think this slingshot could hold it's own against other competitively priced models.

For me though, only time will tell as the hunting seasons in 2014 are still far off, but I do think this slingshot will provide!

Price: 25.99 (as of March 16, 2014)

Website: www.simple-shot.com

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting! Those bands performed pretty well at that extreme temp.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow very nice shooting from both of you. I am awaiting a scout in the mail as we speak. Thank you for the review!


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

great review and great timing as I await mine to :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super fine shooting even at -20* well done by both of you...Very nice review on the scout slingshot..AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice review. Nice shooting as well.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice review guys. You are better people than me! -20 won't see me outside anytime soon. That is so cold it hurts!

Be well and stay warm,
SF


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments guys!



treefork said:


> Nice shooting! Those bands performed pretty well at that extreme temp.


I wish I new the relationship between temperature and band contraction as it seems double TBG works well for 3/8's steel in the winter (-20c), something which would be mis-matched in the summer.

For those of you waiting for a slingshot, it's well worth the wait. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great review guys!

Didn't get to see the "Wall O' Slingshots", though!

Yes, Mrs CM, I still owe you! :blush:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very good, excellent shots and funny commentators.

Regards ...... Alf


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

LVO said:


> Great review guys!
> 
> Didn't get to see the "Wall O' Slingshots", though!
> 
> Yes, Mrs CM, I still owe you! :blush:


Summer is upon us!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice review as always . seriously, if i lived in a place full of snow, id be making snow men and animal targets . take it easy guys .


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Imperial said:


> nice review as always . seriously, if i lived in a place full of snow, id be making snow men and animal targets . take it easy guys .


Oh man, if the snow were packing snow I would be all about the forts, and snowmen etc. BUT it is so damn cold the stuff is like powdery ice dust. Cannot even make a decent snowball. AND it is all crusted with about an inch of ice. YAY CANADA :banghead:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> LVO said:
> 
> 
> > Great review guys!
> ...


I could tel it was summer in your video!..lol. Oh, look. ....she has a new avatar..... I mean, don't look.. :nono:


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

nice shooting by both of ya - "The Wall of S.S." cant wait to see


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Great review! I also checked out your video review and enjoyed it so much that I ended up watching al 22 of your vids this afternoon sitting by the woodstove as it is quite cold here too! Wicked good stuff!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

nutthrower said:


> nice shooting by both of ya - "The Wall of S.S." cant wait to see


It's not the most impressive collection, but it's mine and I love 'em. 



JUSTJOB said:


> Great review! I also checked out your video review and enjoyed it so much that I ended up watching al 22 of your vids this afternoon sitting by the woodstove as it is quite cold here too! Wicked good stuff!


Holy smokes JJ!!! Haha. Thanks for the compliments and watching my annoying self with the Mrs!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

LVO said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > LVO said:
> ...


thats actually mr. moniker . . . :mellow:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> LVO said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> ...


How did you recognize me Imperial!!!?


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

watched a few of yer vids, I use hex-nuts myself, they are pretty effective aren't they


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

nutthrower said:


> watched a few of yer vids, I use hex-nuts myself, they are pretty effective aren't they


If by effective you mean, takes small game with ease? Then yup... very effective! Haha.

Thanks for watching too. 

Clever Moniker


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shooting, and nice review!! If I wasn't already sold on the Scout, I would certainly own a few after watching this


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> If by effective you mean, takes small game with ease? Then yup... very effective! Haha.
> 
> watched a few of yer vids, I use hex-nuts myself, they are pretty effective aren't they
> 
> ...


well I wanted to up the weight on my hex-nuts (3/8's) so I have super glued 2 together and will find out tomorrow how they work, by the way the little lady is one heck of a shot, puts me to shame


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

nutthrower said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > If by effective you mean, takes small game with ease? Then yup... very effective! Haha.
> ...


3/8's hex weighs 7g, I typically use M10 which weighs 10g... you could consider trying a slightly larger size of hex.

I'd be curious to know how that works out for you. Wouldn't you find it too thick to hold??

The Mrs. is a decent shot for sure, I think she plans on really upping her game in the summer! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------

